
Cascoda awarded €1.3M funding from the European Commission - tiniuclx
https://www.cascoda.com/cascoda-awarded-e1-3-million-funding-from-the-european-commission/
======
tiniuclx
To give you all some background, we are a fabless semiconductor start-up
working on solving the range issue of IoT devices.

Anybody who has tried to setup a nontrivial IoT network has ran into this
issue. It is very difficult to create a network which covers the entire house
without relying on a plethora of gateways and routers, which significantly
increases complexity and cost.

There are two ways to increase the range of radio devices: 1) increase
transmit power or 2) improve the radio’s receiver sensitivity (Rx
sensitivity). However, legislation in Europe limits transmit power to 10dBm,
meaning the only practical way to increase range is to improve Rx sensitivity.

Cascoda has developed a disruptive 2.4GHz wireless transceiver based on a
unique patent-protected radio architecture, which significantly improves Rx
sensitivity, effectively doubling the range without using any external power
amplifiers. This delivers the range of WiFi to provide whole-house coverage,
reduces power consumption by a factor of 6 enabling years of operation from
batteries, provides high security, reliability and reduces equipment costs by
a factor 5 as no power amplifiers are needed.

I'm happy to answer any questions you may have :)

